# Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot??



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Nitrous Pics on 2.5 finally stopped being lazy*




























_Modified by rydaddyry at 7:32 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (rydaddyry)*

It's more worthwhile to run a turbo kit instead.


----------



## djwhiplash2001 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (rydaddyry)*

The stock fuel system can handle it - C2s turbo requires 440cc injectors and it works it without a problem. I'd think you can safely run a 50 shot, but 35 is a good place to start. You going to run a wet kit or a dry? I'm looking in to a dry kit.
A turbo would not always be better. A Nitrous kit is ~$600, turbo is ~$4500.


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (rydaddyry)*

I already bought the kit and have it installed just waiting for the window switch to come in and need to install the jets. I went with a wet kit from dynotunenitrous...ill update with pics i did a sick install you cant see anything. I cut out the stock engine cover to fit the solenoids.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (djwhiplash2001)*

nitrous, if not used completely correctly, can instantly f-up your engine however


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_nitrous, if not used completely correctly, can instantly f-up your engine however

Same could be said for any type of mod. That's the implied risk of modding your car.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

yep i wonder if you can run it on C2 tuning... i got a wet kit at the house but havent got a chance to use it, it has a wot switch but im not even sure how i could hook that up on the 2.5 tb (as in which wire that is)
was thingking a 25-35 shot so that i could get more time out of the bottle


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_yep i wonder if you can run it on C2 tuning... i got a wet kit at the house but havent got a chance to use it, it has a wot switch but im not even sure how i could hook that up on the 2.5 tb (as in which wire that is)
was thingking a 25-35 shot so that i could get more time out of the bottle

Apparently they say its worse for a car with a chipped mod for the fact that you accel timing, where as you want to retard timing to eliminate denotnation. Im not really a motor head but i wouldnt mind running a chipped ecu if u find out more info let me kno...


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (rydaddyry)*

I bought the electronic throttle postition sensor its a lot better that way


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (rydaddyry)*

yeah, like said above, chips and nitrous is generally a no-no b/c of increased risk of detonation. 
let us know how this turns out. i for one, am a fan of nitrous - when done properly. there are inherent risks to FI, extreme NA, and nitrous. its all in the details and tuning.


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry I cannot answer your question but I can give you some ideas.
If it is chipped and you're afraid of running into detonation, just use 50/50 water/methanol with a water injection pump and *double* the fuel jet size. The water will suppress detonation very effectively allowing as much as 20degress of advance and the methanol will give you the needed fuel. 
The reason I say doubling the fuel jet size is purely based on my calculations.
1. By using a water/methanol injection pump you are effectively doubling the fuel pressure that the fuel jet sees.
*So you need half as much
2. You are cutting by half the mixture by using 50/50 water/methanol. *So you need twice as much
3. Methanol has a air/fuel ratio about half that of gasoline. 6:1
*So you need twice as much








Cheers and good luck. I will be in the same boat as you pretty soon.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (rydaddyry)*

You can't always just go by the recomended jet sizes. You should really have the car on a dyno and monitor the air/ fuel ratio while spraying it. That would be the proper way to do it.


----------



## djwhiplash2001 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Nitrous and Fuel Jet sizes for a 35 shot?? (rydaddyry)*

Please post EVERYTHING! I just recently looked at doing this, so any help you can give is great!
Timing should be retarded by two degrees for a 35/50 shot. Any chance C2 can do a custom tune like that? Dyno tuning would be the way to go, yes... especially for tuning your timing. Start with two degrees of safety, then two degrees for each 25HP, then back them off slowly and see where it acts the best.


----------



## Blackwrath (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*

There is a magical invention called msd ignition, and some programs will even retard the timing while spraying and go back to normal off the bottle. Or you can go about it the manual way , to avoid detonation.


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (Blackwrath)*

Will the knock sensor keep up with the addition of spray? I would guess that it would as long as the injector size will allow it. I read in one of these forums that our engine management would allow the use of 87 octane fuel even on a chipped ecu set to run 93, all because the knock sensor would compensate. Could this be true? I'm not a tuner, so I'm asking, not telling.
Oh, and I've seen an improperly tuned turbo setup screw up an engine pretty quickly.... It's all relative.


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Litneon)*

Ive gone through 3 bottles so far spraying 50 shots...so far everything sounds fine and runs fine, contemplating 75 shot but i dont wanna over do it. Is any one else running nitrous here??


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*

Sick dude I was thinking about running a 50 shot. Check old NGP racing threads in this forum, they spoke on Daves project car he was running 75 but they said 50 is good for a daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

YEA I CALLED THE GUYS FROM NGP THEY HAVE A WHOLE KIT SET UP FOR A 2.5L READY TO, WHEN I TALKED TO THEM I ALREADY BOUGHT THE KIT I THINK THEY WANTED $400 FOR EVERYTHING-


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*

Cool I'll have to talk with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

awesome, any plans on a dyno?


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

I would like to but Im super lazy...and to be honest dont wanna spend the money on it, maybe next year at Waterfest...lol


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*

I would just purge the whole tank at traffic lights and stuff. Looks real cool.


----------



## Blackwrath (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Nitrous Pics on 2.5 finally stopped being lazy (rydaddyry)*

Be cool like him and rock the hp in a bottle, Selling my brand new kit check it out!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4230455


----------

